# giacché che



## pizzi

_Ashby restò un attimo immobile, poi, essendo ormai finita la pipa, la vuotò nel camino; *giacché che* si era alzato, ne approfittò per prendere uno dei giornali portati da Lorraine. _ 

  Georges Simenon, _La morte di Belle_, traduzione di Bruno Just Lazzari

  Giacché che ? Si può ? Si tratta della solita ellittica che non riesco a vedere ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anche ammesso che "si possa", fa veramente venire i vermi come traduzione.


----------



## pizzi

Paulfromitaly said:


> Anche ammesso che "si possa", fa veramente venire i vermi come traduzione.



 C'è pure scritto: _Unica traduzione autorizzata dal francese di..._


----------



## Necsus

pizzi said:


> Giacché che ? Si può ?


Penso che si possa escludere...


----------



## Pietruzzo

*Nuova domanda*
Salve a tutti. Mi è venuto un dubbio sull'uso di "giacché". A me viene naturale usarlo come inciso col significato di "visto che..., allora..." e simili.
Es.
- Sto andando al supermercato.
- Giacché, mi prendi uno sciampo?
Ho comprato una chitarra. Giacché, ho preso anche un leggio.
Si tratta di un uso diffuso in tutta Italia?


----------



## lorenzos

No, o almeno io non l'ho mai sentito (anzi letto, giacché _giacché _non mi pare di uso comune). 
Sempre e solo: Giacché vai al supermercato, mi prenderesti uno schiampo?


----------



## Necsus

Non credo. Io personalmente nel quotidiano direi:
- Sto andando al supermercato.
- *Già che vai/ci sei*, mi prendi uno shampoo?
Ho comprato una chitarra. *Già che c'ero*, ho preso anche un leggio


----------



## Pietruzzo

Come temevo. Grazie per le risposte. Vuol dire che aggiungerò anche questa alla lista delle espressioni da non portare in valigia


----------



## giginho

Ciao Ragazzi, 

Io non ci trovo nulla di particolarmente strano in quanto proposto da Pietruzzo, specie quella del supermercato.....anzi mi suone bene e, devo ammettere, l'ho anche usata, anche se non è proprio comunissima come espressione.


----------



## Necsus

Be', lo 'strano' è pensare di sottintendere il verbo. Treccani:
"giacché cong. [comp. di _già_ e _che_]. – Ha valore causale ed è in genere sinon. di _poiché_, _dal momento che_; si adopera specialmente quando la proposizione causale esprime un fatto reale che è insieme la cagione e la condizione di quanto è detto nella prop. reggente: _giacché lo sai_, _perché me lo chiedi?_; _parlerò_, _giacché tu insisti_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Personalmente, non mi verrebbe mai in mente di usarlo, come afferma Necsus, è come se mancasse un pezzo di frase, per la precisione il verbo. Debbo però ammettere che è un uso molto curioso.


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Io non ci trovo nulla di particolarmente strano in quanto proposto da Pietruzzo,


 Saranno state le tue frequentazioni salentine


----------



## bearded

[QUOTE="Necsus, post: 17260923, member: 46863" lo 'strano' è pensare di sottintendere il verbo.[/QUOTE]
Sottoscrivo. Prima di leggere questo thread, non avevo mai incontrato quest'uso che ritengo sicuramente non appartenente all'italiano standard (forse è ancora meno standard del mio ''viene a piovere'' ).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Necsus said:
> 
> 
> 
> lo 'strano' è pensare di sottintendere il verbo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sottoscrivo. Prima di leggere questo thread, non avevo mai incontrato quest'uso che ritengo sicuramente non appartenente all'italiano standard (forse è ancora meno standard del mio ''viene a piovere'' ).
Click to expand...

A questo punto mi chiedo da dove sia venuto fuori questo uso. "Giacché" non è certo una parola dialettale.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> A questo punto mi chiedo da dove sia venuto fuori questo uso. "Giacché" non è certo una parola dialettale.


Secondo la mia ipotesi si tratta del modo di dire originario ''già che...'' (es. vado a Roma. Già che vai, visita il Colosseo!) pronunciato giustamente ''giacché' '' col raddoppiamento sintattico. Del resto la congiunzione 'dotta' giacché è nata proprio così, come dice il Treccani... Probabilmente in origine il verbo veniva espresso, poi col tempo lo si è sottinteso - per evitare la sua ripetizione.
In altre varietà di italiano regionale vengono talvolta soppressi/sottintesi elementi della frase che nella lingua standard sarebbe invece obbligatorio esprimere - anche sostantivi (ad es. in bolognese italianizzato si può dire ''quel tipo ne ha combinate di ogni'', intendendo ''di ogni sorta'', cioè malefatte di ogni sorta. Sono sicuro che all'orecchio di altri italiani quest'omissione suona altrettanto ''strana'').


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> in bolognese italianizzato si può dire ''quel tipo ne ha combinate di ogni''



Ciao Bearded e bentornato! 
La locuzione sopra riportata, non credo che sia soltanto bolognese, ma più in generale settentrionale; ha una sua diffusione grazie alla televisione, come d'altro canto altre espressioni "boreali". Per me non è totalmente estranea, mi capita di udirla di tanto in tanto.


----------



## bearded

Ciao Olaszinhok, e grazie.
Non sapevo che ''di ogni'' venisse usato anche fuori dall'Emilia, e lo trovo interessante. Il mio era solo un esempio di  altra ''omissione'' non standard, oltre a quella del verbo con 'giacché' - e spero che questo mio esempio venga ammesso anche se a rigore è off-topic.


----------



## Olaszinhok

È talmente boreale  che è diffusa persino nel Ticino. 
"Zeman ne ha combinate di ogni"


P.S. so che verranno cancellati questi messaggi...


----------

